# forumskultur



## mutz (26. Oktober 2004)

ich bin wirklich entsetzt, wie hier auf abweichende meinungen reagiert wird. hauptsache man beantwortet jede fangmeldung mit einem 3-fach petri heil, dann ist die welt in ordnung.
ernsthafte fragen werden nicht beantwortet, und leute mit abweichender meinung (zugeben provokativ vorgetragen) werden beschimpft.


----------



## kanalbulle (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: forumskultur*


----------



## schroe (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: forumskultur*



> ernsthafte fragen werden nicht beantwortet, und leute mit abweichender meinung (zugeben provokativ vorgetragen) werden beschimpft.



 Das Mefo-Forum hat neben dem Jerkforum, imho die freundlichste Forumskultur.


----------



## Case (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: forumskultur*

Verpass ich grad was.?

Case


----------



## schroe (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: forumskultur*

Ne Case,
glaube nichts Wichtiges. #6


----------



## mot67 (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: forumskultur*

warum sollte jemand auf provokante und beleidigende fragen und feststellungen nett reagieren?
hier im mefo-forum gibts selten bis gar keinen streit, aber wenn irgendjemand daher kommt und als erstes erklärt, 
was hamburger angler für unangenehme menschen sind, dann soll er sich über nen steife brise von vorne nicht wundern.


----------



## Case (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: forumskultur*

Mööönsch.. und ich hätt doch gern mal so 'nen richtigen Knatsch von Anfang an mitgekriegt... Bis ich sowas check ist das Thema immer geschlossen....

Grins
case


----------



## mutz (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: forumskultur*



			
				schroe schrieb:
			
		

> Das Mefo-Forum hat, neben dem Jerkforum imho die freundlichste Forumskultur.


nu, keine ahnung was das "jerkforum" ist, aber schau dir doch mal die antworten zu angel -plätzen, -techniken - blinkern - fliegen etc an. quasi gleich null. und schau dir die antworten auf kontroverse beiträge an, viel gepöbel. jeder fang einer 42er wird kräftig bejubelt.


----------



## Lotte (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: forumskultur*

moin-moin,



			
				mutz schrieb:
			
		

> ernsthafte fragen werden nicht beantwortet, und leute mit abweichender meinung (zugeben provokativ vorgetragen) werden beschimpft.


 ernsthafte fragen werden sehrwohl auch ernsthaft beantwortet!!! aber wenn sie provokativ vorgetragen werden braucht man sich nicht wundern, wenn provokativ geantwortet wird!!!

 ich finde die forumskultur hier im ab ausgezeichnet!!!! solange man keinen sch*** postet braucht man auch nicht mit provokanten antworten rechnen!!!!!


----------



## Truttafriend (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: forumskultur*



			
				schroe schrieb:
			
		

> Das Mefo-Forum hat, neben dem Jerkforum imho die freundlichste Forumskultur.



genau so siehts aus. 
Ein Forum in seiner Anonymität verleitet sehr schnell zum tippen. Liegt in der Natur der Sache.

Von misslungener Forumskultur zu sprechen ist nicht ganz fair. 
Suche mal im BB-Forum den letzten Streit, wie den Thread, den ich eben dichtgemacht habe.


----------



## nixnutz (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: forumskultur*

also was ich an dem forum fetzig finde, ist, *dass ernsthafte fragen nett, kompetent und schnell beantwortet werden*. check mal Deinen browser, ob der was verzerrt.
 zum rest wurde ja schon genug geschrieben, wüsste nicht, wozu da jetzt noch ein dritter thread notwendig ist |kopfkrat

  schöne grüße


----------



## mutz (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: forumskultur*



			
				Truttafriend schrieb:
			
		

> Suche mal im BB-Forum den letzten Streit, wie den Thread, den ich eben dichtgemacht habe.


eben, ein streit gehört doch zu einer forumskultur. am wasser streitet man sich doch auch über manche dinge. da ist es bloss einfacher, weil man sich gegenübersteht.


----------



## schroe (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: forumskultur*

@ Case,
jemand hat der angelnden Bevölkerung einer unserer Stadtstaaten an Bein gepieselt, ........gab natürlich drauf.
Dabei ist sicherlich Colateralschaden (unschöne Bemerkungen)entstanden. Nichts Besonderes.

@mutz,
nimm dir das nicht zu Herzen, bist halt in einen Flächenbrand geraten, der anderweitig gezündet wurde. Leg dich zurück und freu dich auf weitere sachlich und trorzdem kontrovers geführte Diskussionen.


----------



## HD4ever (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: forumskultur*



			
				mutz schrieb:
			
		

> (zugeben provokativ vorgetragen) .....


 tja ... vielleicht liegt es ja daran  ;+;+;+ #c   :q
 Wollte mich ja schon demutsvoll entschuldigen das ich mich als Hamburger mal an die Ostsee wage ( wo ich doch 7-8 Jahre in Kiel gewohnt habe ) und nebenbei mal ab und an nach den MeFo's schaue .... :q .... anstatt mich mit dem verseuchten Elbfisch zu begnügen ...   
 mal im Ernst .... wollte mich ja aus den ganzen Sandkasten-Zankereien raushalten --- ist schon ätzend was und wie hier einiges aufn Tisch bzw. ins Forum kommt .... aber wenn es mehr sachlich bleiben, nich immer alles auf alle pauschalisiert werden würde - wärs hier schon einiges ruhiger denke ich ... #d


----------



## vk58 (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: forumskultur*



			
				mutz schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin wirklich entsetzt, wie hier auf abweichende meinungen reagiert wird. hauptsache man beantwortet jede fangmeldung mit einem 3-fach petri heil, dann ist die welt in ordnung.
> ernsthafte fragen werden nicht beantwortet, und leute mit abweichender meinung (zugeben provokativ vorgetragen) werden beschimpft.


Die Übersetzung von "provozieren" lautet "herausfordern, aufreizen" Wie kann man dann "entsetzt" sein, wenn die Provokation funktioniert hat?


----------



## Fischbox (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: forumskultur*

Moin!

Gerade das Mefoforum ist meiner Meinung nach eines der freundlichsten und informativsten überhaupt. Die Infos die ich hier schon hab rausziehen können sind mit Geld nicht zu bezahlen. 

Zitat von vk58:
Die Übersetzung von "provozieren" lautet "herausfordern, aufreizen" Wie kann man dann "entsetzt" sein, wenn die Provokation funktioniert hat?

Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen#6

@mutz

Es ist mir echt schleierhaft wie du zu dieser Feststellung kommst!


----------



## mutz (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: forumskultur*

ach, wir haben uns alle lieb, streiten nicht und warten auf die realität, die uns aus unserem dornröschenschlaf wachküsst.#c 



			
				Fischbox schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist mir echt schleierhaft wie du zu dieser Feststellung kommst!


schau dir doch die letzten threads an, die mit einer fachlichen frage gestartet sind....


----------



## JosiHH (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: forumskultur*

Meine Meinung:
Möglicherweise sind irgendwelche gebeutelten Ex-Member hier neu bzw. mit Parallel-Namen eingecheckt und versuchen Unfrieden zu stiften.
Schon interessant und auffällig, dass das heute / gestern immer die beiden gleichen Personen versuchen (der Begriff "gleichen" ist mit Bedacht gewählt, oder sind P aus K und M schon mal zeitgleich gesichtet worden?).
Tja, und das klappt ja auch ganz gut.
Aus dem geschlossenen Thread heute hab ich gelernt... ich lehn mich jetzt zurück und denk mir meinen Teil zu den "Boardies" P und M.

Mal sehen, wie weit die beiden / der eine das hier noch wieder aufschaukelt.

Josi


----------



## mutz (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: forumskultur*



			
				JosiHH schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Meinung:
> Möglicherweise sind irgendwelche gebeutelten Ex-Member hier neu bzw. mit Parallel-Namen eingecheckt und versuchen Unfrieden zu stiften.
> Schon interessant und auffällig, dass das heute / gestern immer die beiden gleichen Personen versuchen (der Begriff "gleichen" ist mit Bedacht gewählt, oder sind P aus K und M schon mal zeitgleich gesichtet worden?).
> Tja, und das klappt ja auch ganz gut.
> ...


auf die andeutung hab ich fast gewartet  
aber sei versichert, ich bin weder pepe, noch kenn ich ihn, noch war ich hier schon mal unter einem anderem namen angemeldet!! meinen namen wirste nicht in der anwesenheitsliste finden, da ich den invisible mode bevorzuge (wenn ich mich schon anmelden muss). :g
übrigends ist es technisch kein problem unter mehreren namen gleichzeitig online zu sein.

edit: auch will ich keinen unfrieden stiften, sondern einfach nur meine meinung kundtun, wie es jeder andere hier macht.
http://www.firewallinfo.de/index.php?option=content&task=view&id=2021&Itemid=528


----------



## bine (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: forumskultur*

Leute seid doch einfach nett zueinander  :m  das Gepöbel ist ja nicht auszuhalten!!! #d


----------



## Truttafriend (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: forumskultur*

anonym ist keiner an Board. Bei Bedarf machen wir uns die Mühe und checken die IPs in den Logs. Doppelte Lottchen kennen wir.

Zu einer guten Forumskultur gehört auch das miteinander und das spielen mit offenen Karten.

Letztendlich meldet sich man hier zum Erfahrungsaustausch an, findet neue Freunde auf einen der vielen Treffen oder sucht auch nur mal kurz eine Antwort auf eine brennende Frage.


----------



## JosiHH (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: forumskultur*

Ein netter Link, Mutz.
Aber was willst Du damit ausdrücken?
Du bist bzw. P. ist ein Troll und stolz drauf?
Wie auch immer. Es trifft doch sehr konkret auf Euch zu.
Und es ist in der Tat wie eine Sucht, zu versuchen,
die Schnacker mit sachlichen Argumenten zu erreichen.

Nu hab ich doch wieder meinen Senf abgegeben. Aber jetzt ist Schluß.
Ich "troll" mich sozusagen.

Josi


----------



## Laksos (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: forumskultur*

;+ Also im Bilder- und Videoforum gab's schon lange keinen Knaaatsch. Na ja, und bei Schleppangeln haben wir ja unseren Dolfin!   Aber der tut uns manchmal auch ganz gut.   - Kurzum: Zumindest bei meinen zwei beiden Unterforen ist alles im grünen Bereich ... . 
Und die ganzen Stunden, die wir noch für "Kleinkram" mit Boardies und für Boardies per PMs, mails, Tel. etc. offline ackern, laufen größtenteils auch alle in einer manchmal kritischen, aber doch guten Forumskultur ab; ich sehe also da eigentlich zur Zeit kein Problem, bis auf ein paar Randerscheinungen.


----------



## Gnilftz (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: forumskultur*



			
				Truttafriend schrieb:
			
		

> anonym ist keiner an Board. Bei Bedarf machen wir uns die Mühe und checken die IPs in den Logs. Doppelte Lottchen kennen wir.
> 
> Zu einer guten Forumskultur gehört auch das miteinander und das spielen mit offenen Karten.
> 
> Letztendlich meldet sich man hier zum Erfahrungsaustausch an, findet neue Freunde auf einen der vielen Treffen oder sucht auch nur mal kurz eine Antwort auf eine brennende Frage.



 #6  #6  #6 
Gut geschrieben Timsen!
Bisher war es in diesem Teil des AB's immer recht entspannt, informativ und kollegial, aber wat hier im moment abgeht, kann ich nicht mehr nachvollziehen. #d 
Vielleicht sollten einige mal wieder an die Küste und die Nase in den Wind stecken, bei mir hat dat ne beruhigende Wirkung. 

Gruß & TL 

Heiko #h


----------



## bine (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: forumskultur*

@Tim
da bin ich ganz Deiner Meinung! #6


----------



## Laksos (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: forumskultur*

Äh, bine, jetzt hab' ich endlich deine Sigantur kapiert!  :q  #q  |supergri 





> =bine
> Eine die vielleicht bald in Schweden wohnt und endlich einen Dorsch gefangen hat


----------



## mutz (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: forumskultur*



			
				Truttafriend schrieb:
			
		

> anonym ist keiner an Board. Bei Bedarf machen wir uns die Mühe und checken die IPs in den Logs. Doppelte Lottchen kennen wir.


stimmt, aber ohne eine richterlichen beschluß, für den man wirklich gewichtige gründe braucht, kannste aol-teilnehmer aus norderstedt oder geesthacht nicht unterscheiden.



			
				Truttafriend schrieb:
			
		

> Letztendlich meldet sich man hier zum Erfahrungsaustausch an, findet neue Freunde auf einen der vielen Treffen oder sucht auch nur mal kurz eine Antwort auf eine brennende Frage.


so sollte es sein. aber genau das vermisse ich in diesem offensichtlich grösstem deutschen anglerboard. brennende fragen werden ständig in kleinkriegen erstickt, das wort ironie kenn hier kaum einer!#h


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: forumskultur*



			
				Truttafriend schrieb:
			
		

> anonym ist keiner an Board. Bei Bedarf machen wir uns die Mühe und checken die IPs in den Logs. Doppelte Lottchen kennen wir.
> 
> Zu einer guten Forumskultur gehört auch das miteinander und das spielen mit offenen Karten.
> 
> Letztendlich meldet sich man hier zum Erfahrungsaustausch an, findet neue Freunde auf einen der vielen Treffen oder sucht auch nur mal kurz eine Antwort auf eine brennende Frage.



@ Truttafriend, bin ganz deiner Meinung. #6 
Eins steht aber auch fest, Leute die Stänkern wollen wir es leider immer und auch überall geben. Mutz, damit meine ich jetzt nicht unbedingt dich. #h 
Aber mit etwas mehr Gelassenheit, fällt auch mir leider nicht immer leicht |rolleyes , kommen wir hier sicher alle besser miteinander zurecht.
Achso, noch eins. Eine schlechte Boardkultur haben wir hier ja nun, in welchem Forum auch immer, wirklich nicht.


----------



## vk58 (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: forumskultur*



			
				mutz schrieb:
			
		

> ... das wort ironie kenn hier kaum einer!#h


Das Wort Ironie hieß bei Dir noch ein paar Beiträge weiter oben Provokation. Du solltest Dich mal langsam für eine Strategie entscheiden.
Mein Vorschlag für solche Provokateure: Höchststrafe, nämlich gar nicht reagieren. Dann müssen die armen Menschen |bla: sich ein neues Betätigungsfeld suchen.|uhoh:


----------



## Istvan (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: forumskultur*



			
				Laksos schrieb:
			
		

> ich sehe also da eigentlich zur Zeit kein Problem, bis auf ein paar Randerscheinungen.



Meinste das jetzt ernst Laksos?
Oder fallen die verbalen Gemetzel der letzten Tage mit den damit verbundenen Reaktionen (ob richtig oder nicht) unter die alljährlichen
*Herbst-Manöver* und man wird im Laufe der Zeit schon betriebsblind?

Läuft hier etwas nicht langsam aber sicher grundsätzlich aus dem Ruder?

Istvan, dem hier der Spaß vergeht #d


----------



## Dorschdiggler (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: forumskultur*



			
				Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht sollten einige mal wieder an die Küste und die Nase in den Wind stecken, bei mir hat dat ne beruhigende Wirkung.


  #6  #6 



			
				Tim schrieb:
			
		

> Letztendlich meldet sich man hier zum Erfahrungsaustausch an, findet neue Freunde auf einen der vielen Treffen oder sucht auch nur mal kurz eine Antwort auf eine brennende Frage.


 ...  #6  #6 

.......................


----------



## Truttafriend (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: forumskultur*

Ironie ist super. Wird aber auch besser verstanden wenn man Smileys benutzt. Man darf nie vergessen das sich viele Leute nicht persönlich kennen. Wie will man sonst einigermaßen objektiv einschätzen wie der Typ auf der anderen Seite das meinte?

Forumskultur bedeutet für mich auch, vor dem Abschicken drüber nachzudenken, ob ich mein Posting so verfasst habe, dass man es wirklich nicht komplett falsch verstehen kann. 

Mir liegt doch was daran korrekt verstanden zu werden. _Möchte_ ich falsch verstanden werden oder gehe wissentlich immer wieder das Risiko ein, bin ich nur ein unkommunikativer Provozierer (ich spreche niemanden damit an!).

Auch Boardegomane genannt (spreche wieder niemanden an!).


----------



## mutz (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: forumskultur*



			
				JosiHH schrieb:
			
		

> Ein netter Link, Mutz.
> Aber was willst Du damit ausdrücken?
> Du bist bzw. P. ist ein Troll und stolz drauf?
> Wie auch immer. Es trifft doch sehr konkret auf Euch zu.
> ...


ich finde das trifft sehr konkret überhaupt nicht auf mich zu!! ich hab als neuling hier einige ziemlich qualifizierte links gegeben, die wahrscheinlich mancher nicht kannte. ok, ich geb zu das war ein anfängerfehler, euch experten was mitzuteilen...



> Und es ist in der Tat wie eine Sucht, zu versuchen,
> die Schnacker mit sachlichen Argumenten zu erreichen.


das versteh ich nicht....wer ist nu der schnacker, und wer hat argumente..???


----------



## Toni_1962 (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: forumskultur*

In den paar Wochen, die ich hier nun dabei bin, habe ich die Boardkultur nie als schlecht empfunden. Dass man nicht andere Meinung sein darf, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, da ich hier selbst öfters gegenteiliger Meinung war und auch bekommen habe. Aber anderer Meinung zu sein, darf nicht mit persönlichen Angriffen verbunden sein. Das ist Diskussionskultur, die hier die allermeisten auch pflegen. 

@mutz :
ich denke, deine Meinung und dein Anliegen hat nun jeder verstanden. Was ich nun nicht verstehe, warum man denn nun alles noch breittreten muss und was schon nicht mehr da ist, noch nachtreten. Lass es gut sein.


----------



## Sailfisch (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: forumskultur*



			
				schroe schrieb:
			
		

> Das Mefo-Forum hat, neben dem Jerkforum imho die freundlichste Forumskultur.



Da wollen wir mal das an Kollegialität nicht zu überbietende Weltweit-Forum nicht vergessen!!!!  #4


----------



## mutz (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: forumskultur*



> Vielleicht sollten einige mal wieder an die Küste und die Nase in den Wind stecken, bei mir hat dat ne beruhigende Wirkung.


nuja, als eckernföreder hab ich da keine probleme, kann mich ja vor und nach feierabend immer noch mal an die küste stellen...


----------



## bine (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: forumskultur*

@mutz
dann solltest Du das wohl einfach mal öfter machen!!!  #6 

@Laksos
was hattest Du in meiner Signatur denn noch nicht gewusst????    Dass es auch Dorsche ohne Flossen gibt???  :q  :q


----------



## mutz (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: forumskultur*



			
				bine schrieb:
			
		

> @mutz
> dann solltest Du das wohl einfach mal öfter machen!!! #6


wenn ich das noch öfter mach bekomm ich ernsthafte schwierigkeiten mit meiner frau und meinem arbeitgeber! |uhoh:


----------



## Truttafriend (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: forumskultur*

bine hat da ja auch gut reden |uhoh: 

Die angelt mehr als ihr Menne und fängt auch meist mehr :q


----------



## Gnilftz (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: forumskultur*



			
				mutz schrieb:
			
		

> wenn ich das noch öfter mach bekomm ich ernsthafte schwierigkeiten mit meiner frau und meinem arbeitgeber! |uhoh:



Solch kleine Probleme muß man(n) in Kauf nehmen...   :q  :q  :q 
Geht mir aber ähnlich, aber irgendwann wird meiner Frau mein Generve zu bunt und ich bekomme ne Angeltour verordnet. 

Gruß
Heiko #h


----------



## gofishing (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: forumskultur*

Eine beruhigende Wirkung hat die Küste nur wenn meine Frau nicht mitfischt. Die hat dieses Jahr nicht einen Dorsch unter 60 gefangen. Sie war zwar nur 5 mal mit zum fischen, aber das reicht mir persönlich allemal.

Gruß

Ralph


----------



## bine (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: forumskultur*

also, ich mag immer angeln gehen, ausser im Winter, da hab ich nicht viel Zeit, wegen der Hunde....  #6


----------



## bine (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: forumskultur*

@gofishing
sei doch einfach nur froh, dass sie überhapt mitkomt, es gibt genügend Frauen, da gibt´s Stunk wenns ums Angeln geht  :r  !!! Und freu Dich einfach für sie, wenn Sie grösser oder besser fängt!!!  #6 

Ach ja, Dorsch1 überlegt auch schon, ob er noch oft mit mir fischen gehen soll.....  :q  :q  :q


----------



## mutz (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: forumskultur*



			
				vk58 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Wort Ironie hieß bei Dir noch ein paar Beiträge weiter oben Provokation. Du solltest Dich mal langsam für eine Strategie entscheiden.
> Mein Vorschlag für solche Provokateure: Höchststrafe, nämlich gar nicht reagieren. Dann müssen die armen Menschen |bla: sich ein neues Betätigungsfeld suchen.|uhoh:


nuja, hier in schleswig-holstein sind wir alle ein wenig unterbelichtet, und können die wahren ausmaße deines witzes nicht verstehen. wir beten täglich dass die touris kommen.

amen :q


----------



## Franz_16 (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: forumskultur*

Ost-Bayern meldet 9°C bei leichtem Nieselregen


----------



## Lotte (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: forumskultur*

moin-moin,

 @ franz: bad zwischenahn 10 grad bei leichter bewölkung!!!


----------



## Pete (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: forumskultur*

ja, kachelmann verheißt zwar gutes bezüglich des nordens, aber sicher bin ich mir da noch nicht...schnarch...um vier gehts raus gen norden...und wenn ich wiederkomme, möcht ich diesen thread nicht wieder at the top sehen, klaro?


----------



## oh-nemo (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: forumskultur*

Hi Leudde speziell Hamburger Hanseaten :m
Bin zwar Ost-Holsteiner,arbeite aber meistens in Hamburch :q(Gastarbeiter sozusagen  )
Angeln tue ich manchmal wenn Frau mich lässt anne Ostsee.Wenn dort Hanseaten,Pinneberger oder Heidebewohner neben mir fischen ist das nicht nur O.K. sondern freu ich mich übern netten Schnack.Info´s werden gerne ausgetauscht.
Bitte beachten---nicht alle Holsteiner sind Fremdenfeindlich.
Im übrigem angle ich gerne mal im Königreich über uns und bin immer freundlich aufgenommen worden.
Also kommt uns bald mal besuchen z.B. hier.
http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/showthread.php?p=512702#post512702


----------



## karpfenwuerger (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: forumskultur*

Ich denke mal das bei einem board mit so vielen Mitgliedern Reibereien nie ganz ausbleiben werden.


----------



## vk58 (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: forumskultur*



			
				mutz schrieb:
			
		

> nuja, hier in schleswig-holstein sind wir alle ein wenig unterbelichtet, und können die wahren ausmaße deines witzes nicht verstehen. wir beten täglich dass die touris kommen.
> 
> amen :q


Dem Wort "alle" möchte ich vehement widersprechen.
PLONK


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: forumskultur*



			
				Franz_16 schrieb:
			
		

> Ost-Bayern meldet 9°C bei leichtem Nieselregen



Also hier Regnet es, noch, nicht. #h


----------



## Rednaz (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: forumskultur*



			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leudde speziell Hamburger Hanseaten :m
> Bin zwar Ost-Holsteiner,arbeite aber meistens in Hamburch :q(Gastarbeiter sozusagen  )
> Angeln tue ich manchmal wenn Frau mich lässt anne Ostsee.Wenn dort Hanseaten,Pinneberger oder Heidebewohner neben mir fischen ist das nicht nur O.K. sondern freu ich mich übern netten Schnack.Info´s werden gerne ausgetauscht.
> Bitte beachten---nicht alle Holsteiner sind Fremdenfeindlich.
> ...


Den Text kann ich so übernehmen und HH jeweils gegen SH tauschen- denn wir HH`ler sind auch nette Leute...auch wenn das hier nicht immer so aussieht. Mit so nem "Sprottencharme" kann nicht jeder um,nä?


----------



## Dorschdiggler (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: forumskultur*



			
				Oh-Nemo schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn dort Hanseaten,Pinneberger oder Heidebewohner neben mir fischen ist das nicht nur O.K. sondern freu ich mich übern netten Schnack


 *Hey Jörg...Du hast die nedde Hesse vergesse  :q *    #h


----------



## Ace (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: forumskultur*

Ich verstehe nicht warum Mutz und Pepe nicht einfach gesperrt werden oder selber wegbleiben ist doch ganz einfach, so mache ich es wenn es mir irgendwo nicht gefällt. Den einfachsten Weg gehen Leute.
Mir gefällt es hier gerade überhaubt nicht...Bye  #h


----------



## htp55 (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: forumskultur*

Mal ganz ehrlich, ohne die paar Stänkerfritzen hier im Board wäre es doch auch langweilig. Keine anderen Threats haben soviel 'Hits', wie die, wo gezankt wird. Ist doch lustig wieviel (z.B. lokalpatriotischer) Sch**** verzapft wird. Die Leute disqualifizieren sich doch selbst und je mehr sie schreiben, desto tiefer stecken sie drin, in der Kacka. Am Ende wird dann entweder beleidigt geschwiegen oder sich an den einen oder anderen Kollegen angebiedert. Astrein.
 Ich habe Spaß, aber ich komme auch nicht aus Hamburg. 
 Wer genervt ist kann das Thema ja gottlob wegklicken.


----------



## Laksos (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: forumskultur*

Istvan

Ich kann dich ja schon verstehen. Ist aber auch alles subjektiv, wie das jeder für sich persönlich empfindet, wenn solche Sachen mal heftiger abgehen. Trotz der jüngst vergangenen Heftigkeit (boah, hört sich das an) finde ich, ist es bei inzwischen so vielen Boardies, Themen und durchaus vielen versch. kontrovers diskutierten Dingen m.E. trotzdem zwar manchmal schon faltal, wenn solche Sachen mal aus dem Ruder laufen, aber immer noch nicht der Mittelpunkt dieses AB-Lebens. Zum Glück.  |rolleyes 

Bine

Das mit dem Dorsch hab' ich ja nun gecheckt, aber das mit "in Schweden wohnen" peile ich immer noch nicht!  |kopfkrat


----------



## Medo (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: forumskultur*

... #6 #6 
Zitat von *Heiko*Vielleicht sollten einige mal wieder an die Küste und die Nase in den Wind stecken, bei mir hat dat ne beruhigende Wirkung. 
das denke ich auch.....

hab mich gestern einfach mal an die elbe gestellt und fürs weekend vorgetestet #h  
die beruhigende wirkung ist erfolgt :q 

Zitat von *Tim*Letztendlich meldet sich man hier zum Erfahrungsaustausch an, findet neue Freunde auf einen der vielen Treffen oder sucht auch nur mal kurz eine Antwort auf eine brennende Frage.genau das sollte den nagel auf den kopf treffen...


ich selber sage sorry, für den von mir beklopten beitrag in dem anderen thread.
aber wie sagt mein sohnemann immer; wenn der topf zu voll ist läuft er manchmal über und was dann rauskommt ist nicht immer schön.


----------



## mutz (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: forumskultur*



			
				Ace schrieb:
			
		

> Ich verstehe nicht warum Mutz und Pepe nicht einfach gesperrt werden....


ganz einfach weil wir uns trotz unpopulärer ansichten an die forumsregeln halten. oder kannst du mir einen konkreten verstoss nennen, der eine sperrung rechtfertigt? sperren und löschen ist sooo leicht....




			
				Ace schrieb:
			
		

> ....oder selber wegbleiben ist


einfach um die meinungsvielfalt zu erhalten.  



			
				Ace schrieb:
			
		

> Den einfachsten Weg gehen Leute.
> Mir gefällt es hier gerade überhaubt nicht...Bye #h


bist du konfliktscheu? es steht schon in der bibel, dass man nicht den einfachsten weg wähle soll. nur wer gegen den strom schwimmt, kommt zur quelle.

tl

edit ps: hat jemand gesehen, was gestern in der ostseehalle passiert ist? :q


----------



## JosiHH (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: forumskultur*



			
				mutz schrieb:
			
		

> ganz einfach weil wir uns trotz unpopulärer ansichten an die forumsregeln halten. oder kannst du mir einen konkreten verstoss nennen, der eine sperrung rechtfertigt? sperren und löschen ist sooo leicht....



Schau mal in die Regeln:
Nr.6:... beleidigend, belästigend...

Und belästigend seid Ihr allemal, und lästig.
Beleidigend ist sicher subjektiv, aber auch dass schon mehr als einmal.

Ich - und fast alle anderen hier - hoffen, dass die Mods unsere Einschätzung eurer Kommuniktion teilen und die entsprechenden Konsequenzen ziehen.

Falls nicht, seid ihr eben weiterhin nur eins:
Lästig


----------



## bine (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: forumskultur*

@mutz
wenn es mir aber irgendwo nicht gefällt, dann bleib ich einfach weg, dann spar ich mir auch das rumstänkern!!!

@Laksos
das mit Schweden soll heissen, dass ich so schnell als möglich nach Schweden auswandern will!!!  #6  :q  (Kann seit neuesten Erkenntnissen aber auch Norwegen sein)  :q


----------



## Laksos (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: forumskultur*

Ach sooo, Danke, bine!  #6  :q


----------



## mutz (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: forumskultur*



			
				JosiHH schrieb:
			
		

> Schau mal in die Regeln:
> Nr.6:... beleidigend, belästigend...
> 
> Und belästigend seid Ihr allemal, und lästig.
> Beleidigend ist sicher subjektiv, aber auch dass schon mehr als einmal.


nuja, "lästig" und "belästigend" ist subjektiv, weil das jeder anders empfindet. eine "beleidigung" ist etwas objektives, was auch gerichtlich belangt werden kann. und nun erzähl mir bitte mal ganz konkret, wen ich beleidigt habe!

tl


----------



## Aali-Barba (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: forumskultur*

Also zu behaupten, man bekäme hier nur blöde Antworten ist schlicht eine Lüge nach meiner Erfahrung bisher. 

Ich habe bisher zu meinen, teilweise wohl bei Könnern als dämlich empfundenen Anfängerfragen, bisher mit einer Engelsgeduld alle Fragen fachlich und sachlich beantwortet bekommen, ohne mich dabei veräppelt zu fühlen, das Gefühl gehabt zu haben, ich sei lästig, würde nerven oder sonst was.

Man sollte mal auf andere Boards gehen und da mal zu irgendeinem Thema ne ANfängerfrage stellen.

Da sehen dann 90% der Antworten so aus:

_"Das hatten wir hier schon zig Mal, benutze die Suchfunktion."_

Hier hingegen bekommste freunlich einen Link, brauchst nicht stundenlang zu suchen und vor allen Dingen Hilfe.

Wenns mal knackiger zugeht, dann bei Streitthemen wie C&R, abschlagen verschiedene Ansichten, aber dazu ist so ein Board naturgemäß auch da und bei einer Vielzahl von Mitgliedern wirste sicher nicht immer gegenseitiges Schulterklopfen mit abschließendem Amen der vereinten Gemeinde erwarten können.

Solche Behauptungen wird jeder, der ein wenig in diesem Board liest, also schnell als das entlarven, was sie sind: Eine provokante Lüge.


----------



## Truttafriend (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: forumskultur*

ihr wisst aber schon das es für offtopics PN´s gibt?!

Thema war unsere Forumskultur. Die kann sachlich diskutiert werden.

Wer wann wen beleidigt oder belästigt ist dermaßen subjektiv und emotional, dass es wohl kaum sachlich behandelt werden kann.


Wem passt der Schuh?


----------



## havkat (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: forumskultur*

@mutz


			
				mutz schrieb:
			
		

> nuja, "lästig" und "belästigend" ist subjektiv, weil das jeder anders empfindet.



Nun ja.........



			
				pepe schrieb:
			
		

> @ Findling oder besser doch Findelkind a.G. des noch jugentlichen Alters.So habe ich das gerne! mit Baseballschläger und Molotow-Coktail und 25 Skins in DK einrücken aber keinen Angelschein dabei.Guck mal hier http://www.fiskeridirektoratet.dk/i...salgsliste.html



Mal ganz objektiv und nur für dich:

*DAS* sagt mir niemand face to face in das Selbe und fühlt sich hinterher noch wirklich wohl.

Gehört so etwas (für dich) zu einer gepflegten "Forumskultur"?


----------



## kanalbulle (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: forumskultur*






das trifft wohl hier den Nagel auf den Kopf !


----------



## mutz (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: forumskultur*



			
				havkat schrieb:
			
		

> @mutz
> Nun ja.........
> Mal ganz objektiv und nur für dich:
> *DAS* sagt mir niemand face to face in das Selbe und fühlt sich hinterher noch wirklich wohl.
> ...


*"DAS"* (schrei doch nicht so) hat zu dir auch keiner gesagt, und finde ich auch nicht ok. diese latente gewaltbereitschaft in deiner antwort finde ich aber typisch, und gehört zu keiner kultur.


----------



## JosiHH (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: forumskultur*



			
				mutz schrieb:
			
		

> nuja, "lästig" und "belästigend" ist subjektiv, weil das jeder anders empfindet. eine "beleidigung" ist etwas objektives, was auch gerichtlich belangt werden kann. und nun erzähl mir bitte mal ganz konkret, wen ich beleidigt habe!
> tl



"...wen nicht?" ist die Frage, Schlaubi-Schlumpf

Objektiv?
Nenn ich Dich z.B. einen Troll, findest Du das sicherlich beleidigend,
ich hingegen verniedlichend....(rein hypothetisch, versteht sich)
Also: Subjektiv
und nu geh wieder spielen mit den anderen Tr...


----------



## bine (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: forumskultur*

@mutz
lass es doch endlich gut sein, wieder aufs neue anzufangen!!! ok?  :m 
Wir wollen uns im Board doch vergnügen wie die letzten Jahre auch! und zwar ohne Stunk!!  #6


----------



## mutz (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: forumskultur*



			
				JosiHH schrieb:
			
		

> "...wen nicht?" ist die Frage, Schlaubi-Schlumpf
> 
> Objektiv?
> Nenn ich Dich z.B. einen Troll, findest Du das sicherlich beleidigend,
> ...


kannste bitte mal meine ganz einfache frage beantworten?

tl


----------



## mutz (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: forumskultur*



			
				bine schrieb:
			
		

> @mutz
> lass es doch endlich gut sein, wieder aufs neue anzufangen!!!


ich reagiere nur.


----------



## vk58 (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: forumskultur*



			
				mutz schrieb:
			
		

> ich reagiere nur.


Wenn wir jetzt schon von der Frage der Forumskultur bei der Frage angelangt sind, wer angefangen hat, dann wird es m.E. nach Zeit, den Quatsch zu schließen#d .


----------



## bine (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: forumskultur*

@vk58
Bin ganz Deiner Meinung!!  #6


----------



## JosiHH (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: forumskultur*

Zitat ANfang:
Bei dem Namen Mutz kann es auch in älterer Zeit zu einer Vermischung mit dem mittelhochdeutschen Begriff mutzen gekommen sein: "beschneiden, stutzen", frühneuhochdeutsch muz, auch motz für das "gestutzte, kurze Tier, Pferd". Dieser Begriff bezeichnet auch einen "kleinen Menschen, putzigen Kerl". 
Zitat Ende
(Quelle:http://home.arcor.de/maramut/02arc/nam1mut.htm)

Noch Fragen


Hör jetzt auch auf... ehrlich


----------



## Counter-Striker (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: forumskultur*

@ bine und vk58
Bin auch eurer Meinung #6


----------



## mutz (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: forumskultur*

@vk58
Bin ganz Deiner Meinung!! #6


----------



## Lotte (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: forumskultur*

moin-moin,

 endlich!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! nach 76 antworten zu dem thema (nur hier) reicht es dann auch wirklich!!!!!! also kann man endlich dieses thema beenden und:






hier nicht mehr posten!!!!!!


----------



## mutz (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: forumskultur*



			
				Lotte schrieb:
			
		

> hier nicht mehr posten!!!!!!


schrei doch bitte nicht so. ;-)


----------



## Truttafriend (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: forumskultur*

Wie von der Mehrheit gefordert und auch nach meiner Meinung wird dieser Thread geschlossen.

Tim
Mod BB & FF
Borardmod


----------

